

F*ck latin. learn to code - livelonghack

Mission Bit is a non profit offering free computer programming classes to SF public school students. In the Spring semester, Mission Bit is offering 4 classes (3 high school and 1 middle school) and teaching 70-80 students.<p>Mission Bit is seeking professional software engineers to volunteer as assistant instructors to maintain a 5:1 student to instructor ratio. Please sign up with class preference and availability. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;missionbit.wufoo.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;mission-bit-spring-2014-teacher-scheduling&#x2F;
======
anigbrowl
Nice service, but surely you can promote it without putting down an equally
valuable area of learning.

